# Quynne and lions



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, a circus set up in Rosebud the day Ziggy left - I was tempted to keep him an extra day but wanted him to get to the next destination b4 Christmas - oh well. 

This circus Stardust circus visits nearly every year so I take Quynne down to socialise her with other animals. They have the lions in a trailer with access to an outdoor area and monkeys have their own trailer with a smaller outdoor area. There are horses of various sizes in an adjacent area too. 

She was initially a bit reactive with the horses but now, while she is still interested, she mostly ignores them. The horses have never taken any notice of us.

Usually at the time we walk, the lions stay in their trailer or maybe one will be out but focussed on the horses or the monkeys. Today there were people (probably the local press) wanting photos of the lions. Initially, there was only one lion out then 2 more came out. Their trainers/handlers were out with them and petting them and trying to get them interested in the lumps of wood or balls but it was quite hot and the lions were not really very active. The "press" were invited to enter the enclosure but passed their camera in instead. 

We were quite close to the first lion but when the other lions came out (they were "grunting/roaring" before they came out) Quynne became a little nervous and was yawning and licking her lips - I gave her some liver treats and she settled down and just watched them. I was really proud of her as I was ready to move us away if she became more worried, I figured the lion trainer/handlers did not need any extra distraction.

During the night we can hear the lions call out I don't know what else to call it. It sounds like almost a cough or a grunt more than a roar but strangely it is kind of soothing. 

I did not get any photos as I did not expect the lions to be out but I will try to get something before they leave. I was just very happy that Quynne became at ease so quickly.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool that you can walk around and look at the animals with your dog. I'm sure that even not knowing exactly what a lion is your dog could probaly tell that it is a larger predator and something to be wary of.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, that does sound fun. Good girl Quynne!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey, that sounds like a great place to socialize, never thought of that. Good girl Quynne for being so brave amongst the lions!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

That reminded me of walking around the tent areas of a circus that came here and walking around a corner parked transport and coming right up to the butts of 3 elephants. I had Sin and Ty they just wanted to sniff, and were not afraid. Even when the elephants were waving their ears. I quickly pulled them back and then Ty rolled in the wet run off, what can I say, sigh< he loves smelly things


----------

